# Anyone found an alternative to Eheim quick release taps yet?



## ojustaboo (10 Oct 2017)

I need both a 16/22 and 12/18 quick release tap.

The 12/16 is about £14 with postage and the 16/22 about £24

£38 for a couple of on off quick release taps seems very expensive to me.

I could try something like two of these for a total of £11.65 for the 16/22, with a small piece of pipe in between them  

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20mm-Barb...430793?hash=item41a930ef89:g:XbYAAOSwYmZXF1BX

and likewise a couple of these for a total of £7

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12mm-inli...258866?hash=item1a362fe7b2:g:XmgAAOSwujBZyjkv

meaning I've spent £18 instead of £38

Anyone else gone this route?  Any problems or am I wasting my time trying to do it cheap?


----------



## Edvet (10 Oct 2017)

The Eheim ones last a "lifetime"and will have restvalue. I wouldn't skip on those.


----------



## ojustaboo (11 Oct 2017)

Many thanks, will get them then


----------

